# Middle turbinate resection



## tbbarrett (Mar 5, 2011)

Has anyone been able to get reimbursement for middle turbinate resection when there is no ethmoidectomy performed. If so how was it coded?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 7, 2011)

our ASC usually see this w/ the ethmoidectomy but the CPT suggests 30999 for superior/middle turbinate procedures.


----------

